
Ask HN: Finding Help for New Startup? - CM30
Because I have an idea for a business I&#x27;m working on, as well as a company set up for it in advance.<p>But where would I find help to turn this idea into a proper business?<p>Because let&#x27;s face it, I&#x27;m not the kind of person who&#x27;s a good enough all rounder to handle everything on my own. I can write articles, develop sites in PHP&#x2F;MySQL and know some SEO, but I&#x27;m not really a designer or businessman by nature.<p>So I need someone willing to help with design, as well as a cofounder.<p>But where would I find help like this?<p>Because I don&#x27;t know anyone in real life who&#x27;s interested in this field. I haven&#x27;t gone to university with someone who&#x27;s interested in a startup or likes design. And well, I don&#x27;t work in a company where people are dying to come up with something new.<p>So any ideas? Do events for this sort of thing exist? And while I&#x27;ve registered with cofounder finding sites like Cofounders Lab, I&#x27;m curious whether anyone has had success there either.<p>What do people here suggest for finding help when starting a company?
======
jeffmould
Simplest advice, don't worry about all that right now. It sounds like you have
the idea and can do some programming. Don't worry about design (use Bootstrap
or some other framework to come up with a basic look) or building a business
just yet. Focus on building a prototype. At this stage it doesn't matter too
much what it looks like. Talk to potential customers/users and find what is
important to them. See if you can get them to commit to testing your product
and giving feedback, or possibly being your first customer.

Attend meetups (meetup.com) or other tech events in your area. Meet people
with similar interests. Get to know them. Don't just bring them onboard
because you met them once and they seemed like a nice person. At the same time
continue building your prototype. As you meet more people and start building
relationships with them, eventually something will click.

------
JSeymourATL
> but I'm not really a designer or businessman by nature.

Articulating this need is a huge first step. Whatever you want, someone else
has it in excess capacity. You might start by speaking with small,
entrepreneurial design firms to discuss a joint-venture. On this subject, Jay
Abraham is brilliant > [http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/6515635-the-
sticking-poin...](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/6515635-the-sticking-
point-solution?from_search=true)

------
sharemywin
Good section called:IT’S JUST ME (1 EMPLOYEE)

[https://mevans314.com/2013/09/01/blog-series-
from-1-to-700-e...](https://mevans314.com/2013/09/01/blog-series-
from-1-to-700-employees/)

